
The perils of using Internet Explorer as your default browser - ccnafr
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Windows-IT-Pro-Blog/The-perils-of-using-Internet-Explorer-as-your-default-browser/ba-p/331732
======
AdmiralAsshat
I used to take numerous steps to prevent my parents from _ever_ accessing IE
on their computers. I'd install Chrome or Firefox with adblockers, show them
how much nicer the experience was, and leave the Chrome icon on their desktop,
start menu, and quick launch panel. But the IE use persisted. So I then hid IE
from the Start Menu and changed the default association for all .htm and .html
files to Chrome. _Still_ I found they were somehow using IE. To this day, I
have no idea how. It occurred to me the other day that they may have been
opening the File/Windows Explorer and typing a URL into the folder path, which
would then switch it to IE, but I've never been able to confirm.

Fortunately they're both on Windows 10 laptops now, and seem to like Chrome
well enough. But even if they somehow trigger one of Microsoft's inane hard-
coded associations to open up a webpage in Microsoft's browser, at least it's
in Microsoft Edge instead of IE.

~~~
Blaiz0r
Just install a friendly Linux distro and relax

~~~
fhood
Define friendly? Cuz I've watched an eclipse install nuke ubuntu before.
Granted this was a few years ago, but still.

~~~
koolba
Why would you install eclipse on a locked down Linux desktop for a parent?

~~~
gbear605
I think the point was more that it shouldn’t be that easy to break a desktop.

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
I can brick a Fedora install by not rebooting between two specific consecutive
dnf commands.

Everyone saying "well they shouldn't be installing anything, lock them down"
should really be saying "just buy them an iPad".

------
thedaemon
It really annoys me that Microsoft ships Windows Server with IE and not Edge.
It's very dangerous.

~~~
Rumudiez
It personally bothers me that enterprise server software comes with consumer
GUI applications on by default.

------
dreen
Really makes me wonder how much of today's internet would work in IE6

~~~
gsnedders
I imagine lack of support of TLS (by default configuration) would mean very
little of the modern, encrypted web would work with it. (Out-of-the-box, the
latest thing it supports is SSLv3.)

~~~
pmlnr
This is what I wanted to say: I does not work, because "multi tenant" TLS;
unless your server is configured to serve one single SSL certificate on SSLv3,
IE6 is dead.

